# stabilizing red cedar



## winters98 (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried stabilizing red cedar crotch pieces or swirl pieces?


----------



## sleevecc (Sep 14, 2015)

winters98 said:


> Has anyone tried stabilizing red cedar crotch pieces or swirl pieces?


Yup sure have


----------



## winters98 (Sep 14, 2015)

Results were favorable?


----------



## sleevecc (Sep 14, 2015)

Its an oily type wood if its been sitting for years , prolly be just fine as it is,, but if still has the oils in it,, run it in chamber with DNA then dry it out again,,, helps remove the oils,, can use acetone as well but I wouldnt run acetone in my chamber soak for a few days then dry again.. but short of that bout like any other wood really. some worse than others.


----------



## Robert Uresk (Sep 18, 2015)

sleevecc said:


> Its an oily type wood if its been sitting for years , prolly be just fine as it is,, but if still has the oils in it,, run it in chamber with DNA then dry it out again,,, helps remove the oils,, can use acetone as well but I wouldnt run acetone in my chamber soak for a few days then dry again.. but short of that bout like any other wood really. some worse than others.


Will that work for yellow cedar burl as well


----------



## sleevecc (Sep 18, 2015)

Robert Uresk said:


> Will that work for yellow cedar burl as well


Honestly I do not know much about Yellow Cedar never ran across it around here. There is a list somewhere for known troublesome woods when stabilizing, I think Turntex has one listed somewhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 18, 2015)

Tried a couple of yellow cedar pen blanks and they didn't seem to want to take on to much resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sleevecc (Sep 18, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Tried a couple of yellow cedar pen blanks and they didn't seem to want to take on to much resin.


make dang sure they are dry.. 8% or less the less the better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

